# Nipping at the backs of peoples legs!



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi all. My boy is 4 years old and within the last 6 months or so, he has developed a bad habit of nipping at peoples legs when they walk away from him. He is fine when they walk up to him and pet him, and he is a very well-behaved, quiet, loving little dog otherwise. Does anyone have any idea what he might be trying to do or why he is doing this? What does it mean? Also, does anyone have suggestions on how to stop it, too. I am one of the lucky ones that can take my furbaby to work with me, but if he keeps up this behavior, I will have to leave him at home. He has been socialized and does not act aggressively at any other time. When he tries to nip at their legs, he is not growling and it does not seem to be a mean thing that he is doing. He basically just lunges forward with his little ears up and nips, grabbing a pant leg or skin. He always goes for the back of the leg and never the front. This behavior is so strange for him and it still catches me off guard. I appreciate any help with this as he is a very loving little dog otherwise.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

It sounds like he's hearding people that he doesn't want to leave. My collies used to do that. They weren't trying to hurt anyone just redirect them, but sometimes they would get a bit too much in their mouths and nip a little. 

Maybe try hooking his leash to your belt when your at work so that he can't follow people around and you'll be able to correct him before he nips.

Leslie


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci does that with ankles but not trying to hurt , he will just sort of run behind you and nip at the back of ankles or pants :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Sounds like Yukki exactly. He is not trying to hurt anyone deliberatley or maliciously but it does hurt some as he grabs for the pant leg and gets skin, too. Like you mentioned, Wooflife, I also had wondered if it had anything to do with a herding tendancy. That is what it looks like when he goes up behind someone.

Great idea with the leash, too. That is exactly what I did yesterday and it worked very well. He was always near me so I could correct him if need be, but the weird part was that I did not have to. It was almost like he knew. In fact, he mostly wanted to be in my lap yesterday which was sort of unusual. He was on very good behaviour yesterday for sure. 

Thanks guys for the imput. I appreciate your help.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It could be herding behavior, but that's fairly unlikely unless he's around herding dogs a lot. When my dogs hang out with the border collies, they start doing the herding behaviors. 

Most often when I see this, it is a dog who is slightly anxious and trying to take solid control of the situation. I also see it with fearful dogs. What I recommend in both cases is:
1. Keep yourself safe. Keep your dog on a leash. 
2. Teach your dog to "watch me" - make eye contact with you. Before the person leaves (which is the trigger), have your dog sit and watch you. Reward him for this behavior. The idea is he is looking to you for guidance and being redirected from the behavior you don't want. 
3. Help your dog to look to you for guidance more often. Try a Nothing in Life is Free/Ruff Love/Leading the Dance/Boot Camp program. Here's a link for Leading the Dance - http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/dance.html

Even if it is a herding behavior, you still need to put a stop to it. The above advice applies there as well.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Toby sometimes does that, but he only does it if you have pants on. We have turned it into a game. He grabs the bottom of the pants and then we run through the house and he slides on the floor. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci always does that when I wear my Uggs. I have 2 pairs of different looking uggs, and for some reason she just knows that she likes gnawing on them.. It's weird she'll stop whatever she's doing to growl and bite at my feet. :HistericalSmiley: I think it's kind of cute :innocent: even though probably not good behavior...


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

There was an episode of "The Dog Whisperer" about a Maltese that would bite at the heels of people when they tried to leave but I don't know what the solution was other than walking the dog on a leash.


----------

